

Youtube + Creative Commons: Worst. Thing. Evar. - webfx
http://www.viralifier.com/blog/youtube-and-creative-commons-worst-thing-evar

======
angusgr
I am curious as to why Google chose CC-BY as the only option for Youtube
videos. I'm guessing just for ease of understanding?

After all, having an option of CC-BY-SA-NC (ShareAlike Non-Commercial) would
address points 1,3 & 4 straight off the bat. At minimum, Share-Alike would be
a great option to have.

Flickr does a pretty solid job of this, IMHO.

------
webfx
Yes I suspect it is for ease of understanding. Guessing they will see how
people react and possibly introduce other license types.

